# size and name all wrong??



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

hi, i recently baught some catfish labelled thai spot cats, im guessing they are two spot cats, but the info i found on two spot cats states that they grow up to about 2", these are about 4-5" 

any idea what they could be?


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Need pics J55.


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

*re*

i know, i will get some up, just as a quick note, they dont have the band around the tail like the Mystus bimaculatus,


----------

